
Physiological Ecology of Mesozoic Polar Forests in a High CO2 Environment - avz
http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/89/3/329.full
======
avz
This bbc article summarizes a few interesting points from the paper:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-12378934](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-12378934)

